# water conditioner vs betta water conditioner



## zinfandoll (Aug 29, 2011)

What is the difference between a water conditioner and one specifically called betta water conditioner? Same brand.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm fairly certian there is no difference; its more of a marketing thing. The 'Betta Conditioner' just comes in a smaller container, playing into the unfortunate common practice of keeping bettas in small unheated bowls.


----------



## guardianfyre (Jul 23, 2011)

The difference is in the concentration of the chemical. Example: Betta Water Conditioner takes 5mL to treat 1 gallon of water. Regular Water Conditioner takes 5mL to treat 10 gallons of water. Pond Water Conditioner takes 5 mL to treat 50 gallons of water. Same chemicals, but the Betta Water Conditioner is diluted way, way down.


----------



## Mersy (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't think that you should use ether. Personally I use Amaquil and Novaqua, they smell but they work better than anything else.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

guardianfyre said:


> The difference is in the concentration of the chemical. Example: Betta Water Conditioner takes 5mL to treat 1 gallon of water. Regular Water Conditioner takes 5mL to treat 10 gallons of water. Pond Water Conditioner takes 5 mL to treat 50 gallons of water. Same chemicals, but the Betta Water Conditioner is diluted way, way down.


Ahh, so it IS diluted. Interesting....I always suspected that, but I never got around to actually reading the backs of them(I just use regular Seachem Prime myself).
I always thought that it was either diluted, a marketing thing, or both....I suppose its both somewhat, since its diluted you need to by more more frequently xD


----------



## cherrybello (Aug 8, 2011)

I used to use Water Ager when I first got my betta (water conditioner that removes nasties in the tap waters... they are sold in Kmart here), and switched to Betta water conditioner right before I posted first question on this forum because my betta was a rescue and very sick. So I think I'll just stick with water ager or some other water primer once I run out... because the betta water conditioner is twice more expensive...


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Same, betta is just diluted. Personally I suggest Prime by Seachem it is super concentrated and has many feautures all others lack


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

+1 vote for Prime!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

+2 for prime =)


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

1 vote for Stress Coat. Best water conditioner money can buy as it also adds stuff which reduces stress and helps prevent disease.


----------



## BINYANG (Sep 1, 2011)

*hmmm*

just go to petco and buy the betta care water u wont need conditioner or anything


----------



## guardianfyre (Jul 23, 2011)

BINYANG said:


> just go to petco and buy the betta care water u wont need conditioner or anything


That's the expensive route to go. $3.79 for 33.8 oz (0.26 gallons) when I can get a bottle of water condition that will treat 4730 gallons (605,440 oz) for a little over double the price? Not for me. I'm frugal.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

prime cost $2.99 for the tiny 50ml (which is 1000 drops) bottle and treats 500 gallons of water .. 2 drops per gallon ..

and it detoxifies nitrite and nitrate and ammonia .. on top of chlorine and chloramine .. then as a bonus it adds slime coat too .. 

@[email protected] how they fit all that in 2 drops of water conditioner is beyond me .. it's cheaper and it works so it's all good =D


----------



## cherrybello (Aug 8, 2011)

I managed to find some prime! Only 150mls, but it'll last me a long time!


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

+1 for stress coat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will always use it! 10 for a decent size bottle and you can do more with it besides condition tap water


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

BINYANG said:


> just go to petco and buy the betta care water u wont need conditioner or anything


most of us on here have our bettas in 2.5 or bigger tanks. with some exceptions, petco wouldnt have enough for one of my tanks. I have 2 10 gal 2 5 gal and a 3.5. It is less expensive to buy water conditioner. for a bottle of stress coat you could condition the same amount of water as in those bottles way more than ten times over. those bottles are just a marketing scheme, people think bettas are happy in tiny containers and so they sell you a bottle of water that is just enough for that container so each water change you go back and buy more bottles

The only thing I can see them good for is water changes for a QT


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

you don't even need that for water changes in a qt .. 

you can get the treated freshwater in those tanks at LFS .. for 20 cents a gallon .. i don't know why anyone would pay nearly 3.00 for a bottle of water that's marketed towards bettas .. unless money growing on a tree in ur backyard ..

and i'm starting to think that guy posted that comment just to troll us .. but it's just my opinion


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

i agree, it seemed odd that someone from this forum would recommend the bottled water :roll:. That just seemed off to me. For my qt's I just use alil stress coat in the water then add aq salt or what ever else I was using to treat with. I was just trying to justify a reason for buying it, but personally I think its a waste of money, just a gimmick. Apparently some petstores use it and that is why they dont change the water as often, because of who expensive it is to use that stuff


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

BINYANG said:


> just go to petco and buy the betta care water u wont need conditioner or anything


ive tried that also. the friend i got it from said it should last several months. he did 100wc once a week (5ml/half gallon in a 60ml bottle). i did WC like im supposed to and a bottle was good for a week or 2. i got prime and stresscoat. i dont mind either but i do use stress coat when theres fin damage or acclimation. dot often use prime but i havent forgotten it.

lol shouldve read the complete page before posting.


----------

